# K last one i think lol



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

K guys sorry for all the questions lately but i think this is the last one lol. For a .223 how does Nosler Ballistic Tip work and also Hollow point? Is there any other kind of ammo that works well? Thanks.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry guys i was wondering about those bullets for coyotes.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you going to be reloading or using factory ammo?

You may find a differnce in the way the different bullet types perform in your gun. If you do not have the ability to reload, I would try the different factory rounds available and go with the one that shoots the best groups through your gun.

I shoot hollow points through my 222 and have been very satisfied with the performance.

Good luck.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I already tried to help you with this remember?


Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Let the gun tell you what to shoot. Try several kinds of ammo to see what the gun shoots best. This can be spendy but it's the best way to find out. If you find 2 or 3 loads that are equally as accurate out to 100yds, then stretch your targets out to 300 or so yards and see wich bullet retains it's accuracy and or elevation the best.
> 
> After you find your bullet, Set targets out to 200, 300, and maybe 350yds to figure out your long range drop at those ranges. A coyote who stands in front of a riflemen who knows his rifle and trajectory is in trouble.


If not click here
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=48658


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a new gun this summer (223) and I found the Black Hills 50 grain VMAX to be very accurate out of my rifle. Like was mentioned you need to find the round that best suits your gun. I haven't shot enough coyotes yet with that combo to say for a fact what I think of it as fur damage goes.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The best answer for that is, shoot it and let us know! Every gun is going to handle a certain bullet different. You are shooting a .223 so there is going to be no to little pelt damange as is. I shoot the balistic tips through my gun, they killed coyotes, but they didn't shoot as consistant as I would like!


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i just bought my 223 a couple months ago. when i bought it i bought a bow of ultramax 50 grain balistic tip and 2 boxes of the cheepest remington umc 50 grain solid i could find. i sighted the rifle in with the cheap ones and put 2 groups of 3 in a quarter at a 100 yards. i was happy but knew the gun could do better so i switched to the balistic tips and put 3 shots touching at a 100. i recently switched to renington 45 grain hollow and they shoot 3 in a dime at a 100. this is just how my gun reacted to 3 different types of bullets


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those groups are good enough to kill a coyote. My best groups shooting prone off my bipod are 3 shots I can cover with a penny (100 yards). I am a hyper, jumpy type with caffeine flowing through my blood so for me that would be as good as I could ever shoot.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

the 45 grain hollows are what i used on my bobcat and it didnt move an ince. i was shooting off of a table when i was sighting it in too that helps a lot. its a lot different for me when im shooting at an animal i get all shaky and cant settle down to squeeze the trigger altho im gettin better.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I do all my sighting in the same way I will be hunting. I will either shoot off my bipod prone or sitting up. I figure the shaking I will do while sighting in will be there while hunting so I may as well get used to it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys. Sorry bloodyblinddoors i forgot all about that post. Bad memory. :-?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I do all my sighting in the same way I will be hunting. I will either shoot off my bipod prone or sitting up. I figure the shaking I will do while sighting in will be there while hunting so I may as well get used to it.


You shouldnt do that. You should sight in off a ROCK SOLID rest. That way you know the weapons on. Eliminate as much human error as possible (youll never get rid of all of it, but you can reduce it).


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > I do all my sighting in the same way I will be hunting. I will either shoot off my bipod prone or sitting up. I figure the shaking I will do while sighting in will be there while hunting so I may as well get used to it.
> ...


Ditto on that. Practice like that but always sight it in properly.


----------

